# Mi fa veni' 'a (g)uallera!



## alahay

Mi potete fornire una spiegazione dettagliata di questa espressione napoletana che vuol dire mi infastidia molto, o sbaglio?

*Mi fa veni' 'a (g)uallera!
Mi fa venire la guallera!*


Grazie!


----------



## Drusillo

Correzione: infastidi*sce *molto

La frase letteralmente significa: Mi fa venire a noia ciò che sto facendo.
Altre espressioni: Mi fa venire il latte alle ginocchia.
Puoi trovare spiegazioni più dettagliate a questo link
_x---x_

Ciao


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Il link non manda a nessuna canzone, ma solo al sito di dada.
Io non ho mai capito bene cosa significhi perchè miei conoscenti napoletani si sono rifiutati di spiegarmelo, dicendo che è un'espressione estremamente volgare (ma la loro versione era _m'hai buffato(?) a 'uallera_... Vediamo se WR aiuterà anche in questo.


----------



## Lynn1981

Guallera (versione corretta), Uallera o Wallera (a volte si scrive così perchè la G non si pronuncia)= ernia inguinale.
Anche: M'ha abbuffat' a'uallera. 
Però attenzione,è un termine molto volgare!


----------



## Blechi

alahay said:


> Mi potete fornire una spiegazione dettagliata di questa espressione napoletana che vuol dire mi infastidia molto, o sbaglio?
> 
> *Mi fa veni' 'a (g)uallera!*
> *Mi fa venire la guallera!*
> 
> 
> Grazie!


 
M'hai fatto 'na uallera accussì. / M'hai abboffato a uallera
equivale all'altrettanto volgare italiano Mi hai fatto due palle/coglioni così

Nel dire "accussì" o "così" le parole vengono accompagnate da un gesto delle mani che significa che la parte bassa dell'apparato genitale ti si è gonfiata oltre misura (per la noia, il fastidio causati dalla persona alla quale rivolgi la frase)

Spero di essermi spiegata.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Perfettamente 

EDIT: è curioso come per me quella frase non sia *così* volgare.


----------



## One1

ElFrikiChino said:


> Perfettamente
> 
> EDIT: è curioso come per me quella frase non sia *così* volgare.



Non è così volgare infatti... a volte si tocca la wallera in cerca della ciorta....


----------



## One1

ElFrikiChino said:


> Il link non manda a nessuna canzone, ma solo al sito di dada.
> Io non ho mai capito bene cosa significhi perchè miei conoscenti napoletani si sono rifiutati di spiegarmelo, dicendo che è un'espressione estremamente volgare (ma la loro versione era _m'hai buffato(?) a 'uallera_... Vediamo se WR aiuterà anche in questo.



m'è 'bbuffat à 'uallera -> correto in "mi ha abbuffato la uallera" -> ne ho le "tasche" piene


----------



## Ruminante

One1 said:


> Non è così volgare infatti... a volte si tocca la wallera in cerca della ciorta....


Ho visto ora in rete che "la ciorta" è la fortuna, in napoletano.

One1, on ti sembra una cosa volgare toccarsi le parti intime? A me si', mi dà un senso di fastidio. E' un'abitudine diffusa un po' ovunque in Italia, credo, a Roma sicuramente.   
OT Personalmente, mi dà fastidio non per il posto che si va a grattare quanto per il significato di "portafortuna" che secondo me è un insulto al buon senso.
Ma certo, il buon senso è una cosa molto personale. 

Buona domenica e che Dio ci porti fortuna e saggezza in ogni cosa


----------



## Nunou

Dire unicamente la frase può avere un tono scherzoso oppure volgare, dipende dal tono della conversazione. 
Certo è che *mimarla* proprio "educato/fine" non lo è mai....


----------



## One1

Ruminante said:


> Ho visto ora in rete che "la ciorta" è la fortuna, in napoletano.
> 
> One1, on ti sembra una cosa volgare toccarsi le parti intime? A me si', mi dà un senso di fastidio. E' un'abitudine diffusa un po' ovunque in Italia, credo, a Roma sicuramente.
> OT Personalmente, mi dà fastidio non per il posto che si va a grattare quanto per il significato di "portafortuna" che secondo me è un insulto al buon senso.
> Ma certo, il buon senso è una cosa molto personale.
> 
> Buona domenica e che Dio ci porti fortuna e saggezza in ogni cosa


Sono d'accordo con te, a me non piace questo gesto.

Per gli stranieri che forse non sanno di cosa stiamo parlando:

http://www.triskeles.eu/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/berlusconi_palle_exc.jpg


----------



## Ruminante

Molto divertente!
Pero' sempre per gli stranieri, specifichiamo che abbiamo deviato il discorso dal post n. 7 in poi, siamo passati dall'espressione oggetto del _thread_ che vuol dire che "mi sono scocciato, mi sono stufato, mi dà molto fastidio, non ne posso piu'", ecc. al gesto scaramantico abbastanza usato dalla popolazione maschile italiana (e da qualche "femmina" cosi' per imitare scherzosamente) che servirebbe invece a "scacciare la malasorte", che consiste nel toccarsi o grattarsi le parti basse. Si usa ad esempio se qualcuno ci ammonisce ... "stai attento, cosi' va a finire che perdi il lavoro" o "che fai un incidente" o "che ti ammali" e noi (io no...) "ci grattiamo". E' un po' come quando per conservare la fortuna si dice "tocco ferro" pero' qui è al negativo, cioè per allontanare un'eventuale sfortuna. 
E diciamolo, c'è una terza possibilità, che uno si aggiusti semplicemente le mutande, come sembrerebbe fare qui Berlusconi.

Per concludere vorrei illustrare o almeno chiarire il gesto menzionato da Blechi al post n. 5 che spiega bene la frase oggetto di questa discussione: 


> ... equivale all'altrettanto volgare italiano Mi hai fatto due palle/coglioni così
> Nel dire "accussì" o "così" le parole vengono accompagnate da un gesto delle mani che significa che la parte bassa dell'apparato genitale ti si è gonfiata oltre misura (per la noia, il fastidio causati dalla persona alla quale rivolgi la frase


Non ho trovato il gesto esatto, ma un'altra discussione che riporta un disegno dove le mani reggono "il rigonfiamento causato dalla noia" (per ElFrikiChino di Mantova: conosci il termine "abbuffare" che significa riempire, di solito con cibo: qui il significato è appunto di "riempire", cioè a mano a mano il fastidio causato dalla persona o dalla situazione "nutre" fino a fare rigonfiare, quelle che chiamiamo anche "scatole" per non essere volgari...") :http://ceccopierangiolieugenio.splinder.com/archive/2007-05 Il tizio nel disegno dice, tradotto dal dialetto toscano: "Non se ne puo' piu'", cioè "non si puo' piu' sopportare". 
Scusate la volgarità, non ho trovato niente di meglio in rete.
EDIT
Stavo pensando che c'è un'altra espressione ancora piu' usata qui dalle mie parti, "Mi hai rotto le palle" che è la normale conseguenza del fatto che si sono gonfiate troppo! Per evitare la volgarità, si usa sostituire il termine "palle" con "scatole", "mi hai rotto le scatole". Forse pero' l'origine è diversa, si tratta proprio di scatole perchè una volta stavo facendo il "cambio di stagione" cioè mettendo via i vestiti di una stagione, ad es. estate, e avevo per terra delle scatole di cartone vuote. Qualcuno ci ha camminato sopra, e ho capito quanto è fastidioso quando ti rovinano le scatole!
Spero di non avervi scocciato.
Ciao...


----------



## One1

Ruminante said:


> EDIT
> Stavo pensando che c'è un'altra espressione ancora piu' usata qui dalle mie parti, "Mi hai rotto le palle" che è la normale conseguenza del fatto che si sono gonfiate troppo! Per evitare la volgarità, si usa sostituire il termine "palle" con "scatole", "mi hai rotto le scatole". Forse pero' l'origine è diversa, si tratta proprio di scatole perchè una volta stavo facendo il "cambio di stagione" cioè mettendo via i vestiti di una stagione, ad es. estate, e avevo per terra delle scatole di cartone vuote. Qualcuno ci ha camminato sopra, e ho capito quanto è fastidioso quando ti rovinano le scatole!
> Spero di non avervi scocciato.
> Ciao...


In effetti si dice anche: "m'è scassat à wallera" : esempio 



(non riferito a te ruminante! )


notare la pronuncia napoletana di "scassat" -> "sc" as in "sci"


----------



## Ruminante

A questo punto vorrei chiarire l'ultimo dubbio, quello che secondo me spiega come mai ad alcuni di noi all'inizio non sembrava volgare parlare di (g)uallera: ho trovato in un vocabolario italiano-napoletano on line che
*ernia = guàllera, 'ntòscia, papòscia *
Insomma allora Guallera veramente significa ERNIA ! Cominciavo a dubitarne.
Non sará che i Napoletani intendevano dire a uno scocciatore semplicemente: "Mi hai fatto venire il mal di pancia" , e che poi piano piano si é evoluto il significato... per "similitudine" con le altre espressioni piu' volgari che abbiamo descritto, ma l'originale napoletano non era volgare ? Ci terrei a saperlo, ma veramente, "scherzi a parte". Perche' se in questo caso la "napoletanitá" ha trovato un'espressione non priva di delicatezza e poesia, non sarebbe giusto non riconoscerlo.

P.S. anche perche' é scientifico che un malessere psicologico causato da un'altra persona o una situazione puo' provocare "contorsioni viscerali" o comunque mal' 'e panza


----------



## Nunou

Che io sappia si riferisce a un'ernia a livello inguinale, non del ventre. Negli uomini crea un rigonfiamento al di sotto dei testicoli e sicuramente crea qualche piccolo o grande fastidio. Penso che l'espressione un po' colorita/volgare di cui stiamo parlando si riferisca piuttosto al "gonfiore dei  cosiddetti" e al fastidio che questo tipo di problema può arrecare a chi ne soffre.


----------



## One1

Ruminante said:


> A questo punto vorrei chiarire l'ultimo dubbio, quello che secondo me spiega come mai ad alcuni di noi all'inizio non sembrava volgare parlare di (g)uallera: ho trovato in un vocabolario italiano-napoletano on line che
> *ernia = guàllera, 'ntòscia, papòscia *
> Insomma allora Guallera veramente significa ERNIA ! Cominciavo a dubitarne.
> Non sará che i Napoletani intendevano dire a uno scocciatore semplicemente: "Mi hai fatto venire il mal di pancia" , e che poi piano piano si é evoluto il significato... per "similitudine" con le altre espressioni piu' volgari che abbiamo descritto, ma l'originale napoletano non era volgare ? Ci terrei a saperlo, ma veramente, "scherzi a parte". Perche' se in questo caso la "napoletanitá" ha trovato un'espressione non priva di delicatezza e poesia, non sarebbe giusto non riconoscerlo.
> 
> P.S. anche perche' é scientifico che un malessere psicologico causato da un'altra persona o una situazione puo' provocare "contorsioni viscerali" o comunque mal' 'e panza



_Paposcia: ( sost. femm.) dal latino papus (rigonfiamento), con suff. evoluto sci.
Nomenclatura particolare : ernia scrotale, vescica rilassata e flaccida
Sinonimi: uàllera. Burzòna, quaglia, zèppula, ‘ntòscia, cuntrappìso;
Derivati: appaposciare, appapusciato, appaposcia;
Modi di dire: - *m’ha fatt’’e palle cumm’a ‘na papòscia.*
- t’è venuto ‘o vrùciolo ‘ncòpp’’a papòscia_

http://www.vesuvioweb.com/new/IMG/pdf/giornale_del_1_ottobre.pdf


Rincariamo la dose.


----------



## Lupo Siberiano

Nel dizionario napoletano c'è scritto:

guàll*a*ra - ernia scrotale

Quindi, letteralmente la frase significa: "mi provoca ernia scrotale"


----------

